# Mark Driscoll Accused of Plagiarism



## JOwen (Nov 25, 2013)

I found this interesting, if not a little disturbing. Pardon me if the subject has been posted already.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 25, 2013)

This sort of answers itself. Tyndale seems to answer.


----------

